# Frog ID



## Jumala (Mar 29, 2008)

this funky little guy was in one of the chickens water dishes. Luckily it was only chicks and not the full grown hens  I wouldn't have liked his chances.
Any ideas?


 

 



and no I didn't get out the white nikko pen or photoshop the pic before anyone asks 
cheers
Ange


----------



## dintony (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure whjat they are.... but I just had the exact same looking frog in my kitchen!!

Only 5 mins ago!


----------



## andyscott (Mar 29, 2008)

Juvenile Cain Toad....:lol::lol::lol: LOL


----------



## dintony (Mar 29, 2008)

Jusat looked on frogsaustralia.net.au


Looks like a 
Limnodynastes peronii 
Family: Myobatrachidae
Common names: Striped Marshfrog; Brown-striped Frog; Brown Frog


----------



## dintony (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.frogsaustralia.net.au/frogs/display.cfm?frog_id=40


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 29, 2008)

also try frogs.org.au


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, how big was it?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like what we call a rocket frog not sure though as i am not into the scientific names of froggys but i love em all .and its def not a cane toad ........RBB


----------



## smacdonald (Mar 29, 2008)

Possibly an ornate burrowing frog _Opisthodon ornata_. They don't normally have rough skin, but a friend of mine just told me it's not uncommon. Where did you take the pic?

Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Mar 29, 2008)

That should be _Opisthodon ornatus_. i thought they'd changed the gender of the specific epithet when they moved the species from _Limnodynastes_ to _Opisthodon_, but apparently they didn't.

Stewart


----------



## Jumala (Mar 29, 2008)

the photo was taken in Gordonvale, south of Cairns. It was only about 2cm long. I didn't think it was an ornate burrowing because it was not rotund with a blunt nose. However it did have the digging tubercule on the sole of its back feet. So cheers Stewart, I'll go with that. Damn that means my husbands guess was right - no way I'm telling him though >
Thanks for the replies


----------



## Noongato (Mar 29, 2008)

We've always called them banjo frogs. They make a funny "donk" noise late at night.


----------



## tnarg (Mar 30, 2008)

It is definately Opisthodon ornatus, the ornate burrowing frog. Not a cane toad.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 30, 2008)

tnarg said:


> It is definately Opisthodon ornatus, the ornate burrowing frog. Not a cane toad.



You would be surprised at how many people do kill a frog etc believing it to be a cane toad.


----------

